
Live Strong - Tour de France Chalk Bot - davidw
http://www.nike.com/nikeos/p/livestrong/en_US/chalk_messages
======
davidw
Not entirely on topic here, but what with the Tour starting on Saturday... And
it is a cool machine!

~~~
symesc
Just saw the Nike Chalkbot on the Versus coverage of the 2nd stage. Quite
entirely on topic :)

There are sections of the road made solid yellow with Livestrong logos and
supporter messages. France and Lance may not love each other, but they
certainly need each other this year.

------
yogsephiroth
the original and still champion:

<http://www.appliedautonomy.com/sw.html>

